# Pics of DeathintheReaper in makeup.



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

These are a few of the pics I took of my Daughter after doing her makeup for work. She worked at Halloween Adventure this year and wore this several times to work. This was also my first attempt at applying woochie latex appliances. The pictures are after her 8 hour shift so I'd say they held up pretty well. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/Halloween%202007/P2080045.jpg?t=1194377751
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/Halloween%202007/P2080047.jpg?t=1194377798
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/Halloween%202007/P2080046.jpg?t=1194377824


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

What a beautiful daughter you have Karen!!!! 
DeathintheReaper, Your awesome looking!!!!! 
Excellent makeup job Karen!!!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

WOW, nice job! I like the eye on the hand.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

She's gorgeous!!!! Just like her mom!!!!

Great job!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Wait til you see the pic that she did in photoshop. I'll get her to post it later. I just have to have a copy of it on photopaper.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like the red irratated skin around the appliance.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That must be the one that steals the computer on Vlad. Poor Vlad.


----------

